# Pioneer to release first TiVo with DVD recorder.



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/030625/law044_1.html

Pioneer Introduces World's First DVD Recorders With TiVo(R) Service
Wednesday June 25, 8:05 am ET

LONG BEACH, Calif., June 25 /PRNewswire/ -- Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc., a leader in digital home entertainment products, is revolutionizing home video recording with the introduction of the world's first DVD recorders featuring the TiVo service. These new recorders offer consumers the control provided by the easy-to-use TiVo service integrated with advanced DVD recording for the option of short-term storage on a hard drive or long-term archival of broadcast programming on DVD-R/RW discs.
(Logo: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20020628/PIONLOGO )
The Pioneer Elite DVR-57H includes a 120-gigabyte hard disc drive while the Pioneer DVR-810H boasts 80 gigabytes of storage space. Both models are powered by the TiVo service and offer the ability to:

-- Schedule and record programs while playing a DVD.
-- Play programs from the hard drive while recording from the hard drive
onto a DVD.
-- Watch a program from the beginning while the recorder simultaneously
finishes the recording.
-- Transfer content at high speeds from the hard drive to a DVD for
long-term storage.

Both DVD recorders offer DCDi(TM) by Faroudja progressive scan circuitry for outstanding image quality when watching DVD movies.

"Pioneer is setting the standard for value-added DVD recorders by including the TiVo service with these two new products. Unlike many of the original DVD recorders, we're offering effortless operation with maximum benefit," said Russ Johnston, senior vice president of marketing for home entertainment at Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc. "Consumers will not see this type of innovation from any other manufacturer in the near term."

TiVo Service and Recording from Television

Both the DVR-57H and the DVR-810H offer consumers the TiVo Basic(TM) service with no monthly fee upfront. Consumers will get DVR functionality such as; pausing live TV, recording from the program guide, manual repeat recording by time and date and three days of program guide data. Consumers can upgrade their TiVo service at any time, to include features such as a fourteen-day program guide, Season Pass(TM), WishList(TM) and Search by Title.

Both DVD recorders come equipped with a 181-channel cable TV tuner for instant one-touch recording to the hard drive. Once the content is stored on the hard drive, consumers can transfer the content on to a DVD-R/RW disc and navigate the DVD menus using the friendly TiVo interface. This is the first product to seamlessly integrate DVD-R/RW and TiVo service functionality in one easy to use product.

When a disc is inserted, the recorder automatically searches for available recording space. There is no tedious process of finding blank space to begin recording as exists with today's VHS recorders. Through automatic menus and easy navigation with the sophisticated TiVo user interface, consumers can simply locate and play a desired portion of the broadcast material instead of fast-forwarding and rewinding through videotape.

Transfer Home Movies to DVD

Both units are equipped to transfer old videotapes to longer-lasting DVD-R or DVD-RW discs for more permanent storage. By connecting a VCR via analog inputs to the DVD recorder, transferring content becomes a snap. Unlike videotape, DVD will not degrade over time when exposed to heat and humidity. Transferring home movies from tape to disc will preserve them for future generations. DVD-R discs are best for archiving because they are write-once discs (like CD-R) and cannot be accidentally erased. Once a consumer has transferred their videotape collection to DVD, the VCR is obsolete.

Create New Home Movies

The DVR-810H and DVR-57H offer analog inputs, enabling consumers to connect a camcorder to the DVD recorder for basic transferring functions. Once the content from the camcorder is stored onto the hard drive, users have the ability to edit the content before burning it to DVD. The newly created DVD-R disc can be played back on most other automobile, home, portable DVD players and DVD-ROM computer drives.

The DVR-810H and DVR-57H will be available in the fall 2003 with a manufacturer's suggested retail price of $1,199 and $1,800 respectively.

Pioneer's Home Entertainment Division is the leading manufacturer of plasma and projection televisions, DVD players and DVD recorders, A/V receivers, CD players and CD recorders, speakers and other audio and video accessories. Its focus is on the development of new digital technologies including Digital Network Entertainment. The company markets its products under the Pioneer and Pioneer Elite brand names. When purchased from an authorized dealer, consumers receive a limited warranty for one year with Pioneer products and two years with Pioneer Elite products.

Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc. is headquartered in Long Beach, Calif., and its U.S. Web address is www.pioneerelectronics.com . Its parent company, Pioneer Corporation, is a leader in optical disc technology and a preeminent manufacturer of high-performance audio, video, computer and cable equipment for the home, car and business markets. The company focuses on four core business domains including DVD, display technologies, Digital Network Entertainment and components. Founded in 1938 in Tokyo, Pioneer Corporation employs more than 34,000 people worldwide. Its shares are traded on the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE: PIO - News).

For further information, please contact: Aaron Levine of Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc., +1-310-952-2401, [email protected] ; or Julie Jaqua, +1-323-761-7405, [email protected] , for Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have been waiting on this to come out for a while now. The price is a bit expensive though.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I'll say! RCA makes a Sellenium PVR using the Guide plus system w/ a 40 gig HD and a built in DVD player. It was $599 about a month ago, now it's $399. (Only for cable)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes but is that just a DVD player or a DVD recorder? Also how come is only available for cable?


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

It's only a player and it uses the GemStar Program guide (remember VideoGuide??). It's built into some RCA and the like TV's too. No monthly fee either.


----------

